# Heart attack coming?



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

NYgutterguy said:


> I knew early on I didn't have what it took to run a large business. Never dealt with stress well. I always wanted to be the guy who made 40% of 5-600k over the guy who made 10% of 2 mil. Simpler life.


It's all relative. 600k in gutters is probably 6-8 mil in construction :laughing: I see the appeal to it for sure, I just want to give it a shot being a little bigger. If we don't like it we can scale back and change the business model. I'm still on the fence but I don't know if that will change. :laughing:

My dad likes your type of model, and advocated for it, but I'm grateful he is doing what he is to help us build the business I want 

2 million I am not hitting any home runs with our set up. I've always heard keep it small and keep it all, but I have never found that with what I do. The more construction we complete the more money I make. You have to understand overhead and how to keep it proportionate to your size and percentage though or you'll work your ass off to drown yourself 

Tough decision to quit turning away work and hire more supervisors or stay the guy running the jobs. We could do more construction off of referrals, we turn a lot away, but not responsibly without more supervision. 

Blood pressure is 109/63 and cholesterol is 71 so the stress isn't killing me yet :laughing:


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Jaws said:


> It's all relative. 600k in gutters is probably 6-8 mil in construction :laughing: I see the appeal to it for sure, I just want to give it a shot being a little bigger. If we don't like it we can scale back and change the business model. I'm still on the fence but I don't know if that will change. :laughing:
> 
> My dad likes your type of model, and advocated for it, but I'm grateful he is doing what he is to help us build the business I want
> 
> ...




Sound very healthy and it's great you stay on top of it. Everyone should get at least one physical a year. In the last month I've had 3 MRI's and doing a nuclear MRI on Tuesday to search for a tumor. Not saying these things could have been prevented but moving forward you're damn straight I'll be taking better care of my body. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

One can not overlook the effect of stress. It seems to have more of effect on being tired even more as you age. It definately effects me more now than when I was in my 50's.
When in my 20's I burned candle at both ends, & in the middle with no problem!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

If there were a real source for affordable NMN, a lot of this stuff may be reversible...

'
In studies on mice, NMN has shown to reverse age-related arterial dysfunction by decreasing oxidative stress.[5][6] A long-term study indicates that NMN can slow down the physiologic decline in ageing mice.[7] As a result, the older mice in the study have metabolism and energy levels resembling those of younger mice, with extended life spans. 
'
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicotinamide_mononucleotide


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah, Ponce de León didn't have much luck either.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> Yeah, Ponce de León didn't have much luck either.


What do you expect, he was in Florida.:whistling

Supposedly human trials are going forward. I'd be out of luck, my oldest son says I'm a robot.


----------



## Gladstone (Mar 15, 2017)

Same boat here. Gave up business a few years ago to go back to working in the field. Im a foreman but still do a lot of heavy lifting. I'm 47 this year and have experienced those same feelings and worries. I dropped some weight and started eating better. Also went for physical. Blood work and echocardiogram to see if my ticker is ok. Cholesterol is a b**ch. And if you eat meat or takeout you'll have it. Mine was slightly high and I don't eat much of either. This can lead to tiredness and that heart attack feeling. Get everything checked out- if for no other reason than piece of mind. Best of luck. Also stress can cause those things too. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

NYgutterguy said:


> I knew early on I didn't have what it took to run a large business. Never dealt with stress well. I always wanted to be the guy who made 40% of 5-600k over the guy who made 10% of 2 mil. Simpler life.


I really like your business model. I move away from subbed jobs more every year. Windows, siding, soffit facia, and exterior trim is proving to be my sweet spot. I am not all the way there yet, but it keeps moving that way.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

FrankSmith said:


> I really like your business model. I move away from subbed jobs more every year. Windows, siding, soffit facia, and exterior trim is proving to be my sweet spot. I am not all the way there yet, but it keeps moving that way.


Like Mike (Cali) says, the more you specialize the easier it is to become more profitable. Sweet setup for sure


----------



## jimbobarino (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm sure stress has a lot to do with it. Have had to let an employee go, spent more time fixing his work. This has put me in the field more often so there is more to do. I don't mind the mix actually but I am buried. Got an appointment set up middle of the week. See what happens.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I'm a strong believer "if it's not broken, don't fix it" and if something got out of whack I took care of it the old fashion way and unless if there was a serious issue I would go see a doctor (thank god there was no need to do that). 
One thing I hate about doctors and I can this when it comes to my kids if something happens, a cold, etc my wife drags them to the doctor and all the doctors do is push antibiotics or some other cold medicine that they got a promotion on from a drug company.

So when I lived to see 50 (which by the way when I was in my 20's I never thought I will get to see 30 the way I was going) my wife said if I don't go for a physical she said will divorce me so I went in. To my surprise, everything was good, no cholesterol, no nothing and the only thing I needed to shed a few LB. Doc wanted me to go and get a camera shoved up my A$$ (he said at 50 you have to do that) it's been 5 years and I'm still debating if I should go in to get my cherry popped or not. Since then I have been going for my Physical every year or two and I get a reminder of that every time I go.
I did my physical when it was the end of the winter and since I try not to work winter months, and usually I don't, I eat like an animal from the minute I wake up to the time I go to sleep. 
So my comfort weight is about 165-175 LB so during the winter time I put on an extra 15 LB I call that Hibernation season :laughing: But I shed that weight usually by April and I'm back to kicking A$$ again.

Now I'm hitting 56 this year and I enjoy doing physical work (one way to keep LB in check) and gotta tell you, I have my kid and a few nephews who help me out from time to time and when I get working I do circles around this guys and it seems the harder I work the more energy I build up and I cannot stop. My kid tells me "come on dad" its time to go, tomorrow is another day". When I wake up in the morning, I feel a few aches here and there but they are gone by the time you do your morning exercise and I'm good to go.

That being said, you have to keep in mind there is a "good tired" and there " is a bad tired" ... Nothing wrong to feel tired at the end of the day, but if you feel like s^*t after an hour or two of working, or you feeling like you gasping for air, or whatever go and check yourself out.It could be anything, low blood pressure, blood clot, poor circulation, etc. if you don't check it out, you can go at any minute. It's ok if you go quick, but if they bring you back things could never be the same, so go in and get a few test done and take care of it. The last thing you need in this life is to have someone wiping you A$$, because that is the time when you bite the bullet.:laughing:

Good luck, feel better and always remember, you can buy anything except your health :thumbsup:


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

FrankSmith said:


> I really like your business model. I move away from subbed jobs more every year. Windows, siding, soffit facia, and exterior trim is proving to be my sweet spot. I am not all the way there yet, but it keeps moving that way.




Thanks Frank. Just to be clear I don't do 5-600 k in sales. Before crash 500 was often done though. Still trying to get back there. 

Wish I could call myself some great genius for my business model but it's just basically keeping it simple and finding different ways to increase gross sales while remaining one crew doing basically one thing. 

One example being I push 6" gutters since they are a lot more profitable for me over the 5". I've also got most of the guys I sub for to switch to the more profitable gutters over the years. 

So all the overhead remains the same but the same crew is able to do 25-30% more in sales doing 6" instead of 5". I got rid of builders who only wanted the 5" and try to fill their spot with homeowners where I push the 6". Just one example of growing while actually not. If someone is looking to build a business please do the exact opposite of me. 

Sorry for the hijack jimbob 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbobarino (Nov 25, 2015)

No Problem NY


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Tiredness and exhaustion can also be a symptom of diabetes. Is the op urinating frequently? Tingling in fingers or toes? Severe insatiable hunger?


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

An old friend of mine, as in a lot miles old, was feeling all worn out and tired all the time, finally went in to get it checked out, they scheduled a quadruple bypass surgery the same day, he said he felt incredibly better after the surgery.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Metro M & L said:


> Tiredness and exhaustion can also be a symptom of diabetes. Is the op urinating frequently? Tingling in fingers or toes? Severe insatiable hunger?



Have your thyroid levels checked too.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I've been MIA for a little while. Good thread. 

Do you have Sleep Apnea ? I swore up and down that I didn't. Told my wife she was nuts. Since I started on my c-pap machine my energy level at 3:00 to 5:00 pm is still going strong. Huge difference. 
Plus I do see all doctors regularly. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Big Shoe said:


> I've been MIA for a little while. Good thread.
> 
> Do you have Sleep Apnea ? I swore up and down that I didn't. Told my wife she was nuts. Since I started on my c-pap machine my energy level at 3:00 to 5:00 pm is still going strong. Huge difference.
> Plus I do see all doctors regularly.
> ...




How long did it take for you to get used to the cpap? I picked up my machine 2 weeks ago and use the mask (as many had the unfortunate pleasure of seeing in the other thread) and am having a rough time making it through the night with it on. 

Been averaging 5 hours of night before I pull it off so I can ironically sleep better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Be patient. There is a learning curve. I wear the full face mask. I tried all the other types and this works for me. I can still breath through my mouth if necessary. And yes, some nights I take it off. But that is rare now. 

The place that supplied it to you should help. Took me several trips. Hang in there. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

jimbobarino said:


> I feel very wiped out, I swear I think I’m going to have a heart attack tired. Have any of you experienced this?


This getting old really does suck!!



FrankSmith said:


> Any time I feel terrible I drink 40oz:drink: or 50 oz of water in an hour or so and than see how things go. I find that most of the time I just need to rehydrate. When that doesn't work I try coffee. If neither of those beverages can take care of it, there is yet another option. And what is that????


 Water is very important! I drink at least a gallon a day. Salt is also important. Do you ever eat sunflower seeds??? You load up your cheek and pull em out one at a time and hull em and the salt makes me feel good!


----------



## Cumcaill (Jan 24, 2019)

My advice for what it's worth...listen to your body and really work at eating and resting properly.
I go to the gym 4 days a week. Work 55-60 hrs a week and a year ago,...BAM! widow maker heart attack!...being treated in the hospital, BAM! another one...
Had several mini heart attacks leading to these but thought, "nah, can't be, I'm just getting old". I'm in good shape, yada, yada, yada,...I'm lucky. I had just turned 50. So do your family a favor, take care of you first. Its your responsibility to be there for your family as long as you can...


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm 33 years old, and thought I was in good shape. Turns out I have high cholesterol, and it runs rampant in my family. Now I take cholesterol medication. Go to the doctor and find out what you don't know. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I get blood work every year. Cholesterol, BP, liver, stomach ect... It's important to stay ahead of the curve

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Since this is the heart attack thread, I'm gonna throw this out there for the younger(under 40) guys.

For the last couple years I've been having chest pains, sort of. Weird pains sort of near my heart, but didn't feel heart related. No difference in energy or anything, just concerning pains were very uncomfortable.

Recently talked with a friend of mine who's a nurse and has a husband who also eats like an *******.

Somehow, this came up in conversation and she said, "You idiot, you have GERD."
I said, "I have a what?"

Bottom line, she told me to knock off drinking such absurd amounts of coffee, stop eating after dark, and lay off the booze. I'll be damned. Cured. I was shocked. After doing some experiments, it turns out it's really the coffee that does it. That and, tragically, hot sauce. Any time I indulge in either, I get the chest pains. 


Once when I was younger I was working in a kitchen and I was sitting on the counter eating an entire jar of hot peppers. The chef walked by and grimaced. "Enjoy it while you can," he said.

I didn't get it then. I get it now. Jeez.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Just wait another 10 years.

I get all sorts of weird food reactions lately. Love iced tea, it suddenly doesn't like me. One day mayo runs out of me like a faucet, the next it doesn't. Same with soda or any cheesy saucy food. One day the local burger joint burger is fine, the next, the exact same burger is a time bomb with a very short fuse.

It makes eating an adventure for sure.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

